# Souris PC



## Achille (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
Peut-on brancher sur un clavier MAC usb une souris pour PC (Dépannage provisoire) ?
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Juin 2006)

Achille a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Peut-on brancher sur un clavier MAC usb une souris pour PC (Dépannage provisoire) ?
> Merci pour votre réponse



Toutes les souris usb sont compatibles mac...


----------



## grig (22 Juin 2006)

Oh l&#224;, plus ou moins, j'ai achet&#233; une mini souris optique PC pour mon Lombard, il ne l'a jamais acccept&#233;e, bon c'est vrai qu'elle n'avait pas de marque, mais mon gros bourin de Toshiba la prend bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Rectifions : toutes les souris optiques sont compatibles Mac ... OS X. Pour OS 8.6 et 9.x , il reste USB Overdrive.


----------



## Achille (23 Juin 2006)

Bonjour 
merci à tous , effectivement j'avais une souris optique pour PC qu'on m'avait offert (pub) je l'ai donc branchée et quelle a été ma surprise de la voir bien fonctionner de plus, la petite roulette est fonctionnelle et le clic droit correspond à clic-option !!! si j'avais su je l'aurais utilisée bien avant...
Salut à tous.


----------



## Kir Kanos (23 Juin 2006)

euh moi j'avais une souris Logitech MX518 qui n'était pas compatible avec mon PB 12"

donc non toutes les souris usb optiques ne sont pas compatibles mac os x !


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

Tu me surprends, car j'ai test&#233; plusieurs souris USB, avec ou sans fil, dont des logitech (j'ai actuellement une MX1000), et m&#234;me une DELL , et elles ont toutes parfaitement fonctionn&#233;e sur MAc (Panther ou Tiger, pas avant )

Ta souris fonctionnait bien sur les PC?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me surprends, car j'ai testé plusieurs souris USB, avec ou sans fil, dont des logitech (j'ai actuellement une MX1000), et même une DELL , et elles ont toutes parfaitement fonctionnée sur MAc (Panther ou Tiger, pas avant )
> 
> Ta souris fonctionnait bien sur les PC?



Toutes les souris "PC" que j'ai testé l'ont été sur mon PowerBook ... Sous Jaguar


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

Je voulais juste indiquer que j'avais personnelement test&#233; sous panther et Tiger, pas avant  (je suis un switcher r&#233;cent (1 an 1/2 )


----------



## Kir Kanos (23 Juin 2006)

la MX518 que j'avais fonctionné parfaitement sur mon pc

toutes les souris logitech ne fonctionnent pas sur mac 

allez faire un tour par ici et refardez pour la mx518 ou la G3 et d'autres

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/categories/FR/FR,CRID=1792

il n'y a pas de driver

du coup pour ma mx518 le curseur bougeait mes les boutons ne fonctionnaient pas => pas très pratique comme truc 

mais ça doit être des cas vraiment particuliers


----------

